# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Convention center

## tranzysmitha

Hello please tell me about Convention Center  where is located in usa?

----------


## davidsmith36

The Anaheim Convention Center is a major convention center in Anaheim, California. It is located across from the Disneyland Resort on Katella Avenue. The original components, designed by Adrian Wilson & Associates, opened in July 1967—including a basketball arena followed shortly by the convention hall. It holds many events, like VidCon, BlizzCon, Anime Expo, WonderCon, NAMM Show, competitions, etc.

----------

